# Jason Branham to Team Alpha



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

congradulations Jason and welcome to the team!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

what happened to team "pro-tune"?


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> what happened to team "pro-tune"?


I think he was tired of constantly Pro-tuning and wanted to focus more on Pro-Driving.


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

Congrats JB!!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

I thought you were running for Novarossi?


----------



## troytyro (Feb 3, 2009)

Killer!!!!! nice motors


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

I was looking to get a couple of Alpha's and was doing some research and ran across this on there Team page:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man! That $200 Red-Head Alpha runs like $500 OS Speed V-Spec!!!!


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*Sweeet...*

Congrats Jason. I drove my buddy's buggy, his name is Buddy, and that red head engine was really fast.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Man! That $200 Red-Head Alpha runs like $500 OS Speed V-Spec!!!!


I'm prob going to get blasted for this but i wanna know 
Do you think it will last as long? Whats the life on these engine's? I just wanna know what to tell peeps when they ask.


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

Phil, Last as long as what?

It remains to be seen, by me? You might ask Tanner since he's been running them for a while now.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> Phil, Last as long as what?
> 
> It remains to be seen, by me? You might ask Tanner since he's been running them for a while now.


The os speed.. I was asking the forum in general it seems a lot of people are running these engine's now..I don't know anything about them i have had guys ask about the life and i don't know what to say..I haven't seen anything anywhere about the life of these engine's. Congrats to you though they look fast on the track..


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

I do know Tanner is still running a couple of his motors he says has 7-8 gallons on. Also I have heard other reports like this on the Alpha fourm on Rctech.

I will let you know when mine quits running....:spineyes:


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

jbranham50 said:


> I do know Tanner is still running a couple of his motors he says has 7-8 gallons on. Also I have heard other reports like this on the Alpha fourm on Rctech.
> 
> I will let you know when mine quits running....:spineyes:


 Thats what i wanted to know. 7-8 gallons is great.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Phil, I talked to Tanner about them a few weeks back and got the same report. He had brand new ones they hadn't even broken in yet because the one with 8 gallons or so of fuel through it was still running so strong. Original rod, original bearings. He's been running as long as anyone, talk to them next time you see them.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

8 gals, might have to pick up a 5p. 

They're Korean design right?


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

"Who the &^%$ is Jason Branham?" Lol!

They are Taiwan.

http://www.alpha-rc.com/index.asp


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Ohh, i knew it was somewhere over there. Are they made there or on Italy? One engine is designed in Italy but a Asian maker, forgot which one, or am I just getting my enginies crossed.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

We have a read headed motor which has 9-9.5 gallons on it, with great compression and it still screams. The only reason we are not running it now is because we have been trying the green headed motors. On all the motors including the orange head we have gotton 9-9.5 minutes on a tank of fuel on every track we've been to so far.

We have no complaints on any of the motors so far. If you want to read more about the motors visit rctech.com and see other peoples point of view on the motors.

If you have any more questions about the motors shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## jbranham50 (Jun 16, 2009)

They are made there from what I know.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool, cool. Still debating on the next motor I want or when I will get it. I guess I could sell one or two. It's between a Nova tuned, Werks B5, or the Alpha+ 5p. All seem good and all seem with-in the same price range, except for the Nova I want. 

All in all, it may just come down to Werks or Alpha+.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Tanner are you running 77t or 97t plugs and what % fuel?


----------



## jep527 (Jun 19, 2009)

Karl alpha all the way. If not we can hook you up on that werks. I might be selling my green head not sure yet. I'm thinking of getting the red head. I think that geen head has to much power for me.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

JB makes that Alpha look flawless. Great to see another Houston racer join Tanner as an Alpha sponsored driver. Congrats and good to finally meet you. Maybe we'll see you down at Vertigo soon.

Don't forget, Vertigo is an Alpha dealer and we will have a big order coming in mid April. There will be some of each color and some APlus pipes.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I will put some funds aside for a pipe motor combo. 5p turbo here.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

killerkustoms said:


> Tanner are you running 77t or 97t plugs and what % fuel?


Im running the 77t (hot plug) in all three motors, and 30% fuel. I have tried medium plugs as well but we've gotten better preformance with the 77t.


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

guys, I just ran the f850 again after it has been sitting in its box for about three months. it had a perfect idle from the beginning, and we never touched the needles. the motor has 9/5 gallons on it and it still has great compression. it definately screams! I know vertigo will have them in stock soon as well as Victory


----------



## tannerH (Sep 26, 2007)

tannerH said:


> guys, I just ran the f850 again after it has been sitting in its box for about three months. it had a perfect idle from the beginning, and we never touched the needles. the motor has 9/5 gallons on it and it still has great compression. it definately screams! I know vertigo will have them in stock soon as well as Victory


 Here is a short video of the motor, sorry for the poor quality.
a1IYj37FuGg[/MEDIA]&]



&


----------

